# Dell Service center



## rakhunathan (Jun 27, 2005)

Is there a service center of Dell in Chennai and if so where is it located?Or is it that all service is done only in Bangalore.I searched in their web site could not locate one.


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd guess the website has a toll free number ... Call them up .


----------



## saROMan (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry seems the Center is in B'lore only .. 

Dell Computer India Pvt. Ltd
Divyasree Greens
Ground Floor, S.No. 12/1, 12/2A, 13/1A
Ghallaghatta Village, Varthur Hobli
Bangalore South, Bangalore - 560 071.


Nos

COMMERCIAL INFORMATION CALL TOLL FREE			1600-33-8044	
TECHNICAL HELP CALL TOLL FREE			1600-33-8045	
INDIAN OFFICE MAIN TELEPHONE NUMBER			91-80-2558-6110/3/4/7/8	
INDIAN OFFICE MAIN FAX NUMBER			91-80-2558-6107	
Bangalore	Dinesh Pai	General Manager	1600-33-8044	
K K Ghosh	Country Services Manager	1600-33-8044	
Chiradeep Rao	Country Sales Manager	1600-33-8044	
Ranjit Metrani	Sales Manager	1600-33-8044	
Roshan D'souza 	SMB India Sales Manager	1600-33-8044	
Arijit Palbag	Transaction Sales Manager	1600-33-8046


----------



## VexByte (Apr 4, 2007)

Is there only one Dell service center for the whole India ??? If that is the case, then service/maintenance of the Dell products is a pain.


----------

